# options for cabinet update



## ruffshady187 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi all
I just bought my house in october and have been working on updating and redoing the kitchen. The house is 37 years old. I want to change the cabinets but am unsure what to do. I priced out new ones at homedepot an another local contractor supply place. Home depot wanted 2800 for all new cabinets and the other 3900 both with the same amount of cabinets. I have the money bu plan on selling this place as it is only a 2 bedroom in a few years so i thought it wouldnt be worth it for me to put new cabinets in if i couldnt enjoy them. So i looked at refacing and everyone I talked to told me it doesnt last and the laminate bubbles over time. So i thought about stripping the boxes and getting new doors and hardware somewhere. The cabinets now are white( painted) and i think they are oak. Could I strip the paint and stain these cabinets to have a wood finish or not? Also how hard is that since i am only stripping the boxes and repainting and then trying to find unfinished doors and painting them as well? Does anyone have any better ideas? Please let me know all input would be appreciated. Thanks

Jay


----------



## ciera (Jan 20, 2009)

Stripping is a pain. You can do it, and if you're only doing the boxes, your results should be reasonable. Staining the boxes and new doors will be tricky because it will be hard to match the stain colors. You'd have better luck with darker stains, but you probably don't want a dark stain.

What are your reasons for updating the kitchen? If you're basically seeing this house as an investment only, then you need to put in whatever gets the best value for sale. If it's just for you, that's a different matter.


----------



## ruffshady187 (Jan 20, 2009)

i am updating the kitchen and n particular the cabinets cause what is there now makes it look 1970's. I just put ceramic tile on the floor and and going to redo the counter top and back splashes. Like I said i would love to get new cabinets but i just cant justify spending the amounts quoted to me.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome RuffShady:
The least expensive way to go is to sand the rough spots on the boxes, install new doors and drawer fronts, spray paint them and add the new hardware.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 21, 2009)

Painting and changing the hardware is the cheapest route. If you want to change the doors just "google" cabinet doors and start lookin at design and price.
Slap so paint on that pig...it will sell.Most folks look at a building and if it has a bad look to it, they do just what you are doing, they  redesign.


----------



## ruffshady187 (Jan 21, 2009)

So everyone seems to be staying away from stripping and stining a wood finish color. So you suggest sanding and repairing any sots needed and repainting them the same color white and getting the new doors and drawer fronts? If I get unfinished doors and drawerfronts and paint them with the same paint you wont be able to notice a difference between the new unfinished stuff an the old boxes will you?


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello RuffShady:
With good preperation of both surfaces and two or three coats of spray paint there should be no difference.
Glenn


----------



## ruffshady187 (Jan 21, 2009)

what do you mean by good preperation of the surfaces? Also you would spray paint and not brush paint?


----------



## ciera (Jan 21, 2009)

Sand and use wood conditioner before painting. Make sure the boxes are nice and smooth since any imperfections will show up. Spraying will give you a nice even finish.


----------



## Ozarkwoodcraft (Jun 16, 2009)

have you done the updating yet? or are you still looking? what's your budget?


----------

